# Burke County 4800 acres QDM 2012-13 season!



## Mangler (Jun 21, 2011)

We are looking for a few more members for the 2012-13 hunting season for our Burke county club (Southern zone). We have 4800 contiguous acres compromising of small planted pines, large planted pines, hardwood bottoms, creeks, swamps, and 2 huge Ga Power power lines. Club has a great road system and a designated camping area. There is no power or water at the camping area. We also have a little 'cook shack' where we will have lunches on Saturdays.

The club runs dogs on Saturdays and a few holidays on 3800 acres, but there is a designated 1000 acra area (seperated by a county dirt road) that is for still hunting only but in December, this area gets run by dogs also. 

I've been in the club for ~14 years and have taken some really nice bucks. This is an established club that has been in existance since the 1970's. We normally have no problem filling the lease but with the existing economy we are forced to solicit for members. 

We currently only have 28 members and need about 4 more. We would like to keep the membership to a minimum, but still be high enough to have reasonable club dues. We are offering a "first time" membership for $1000. After that the membership goes up to $1400. This gives new members the opportunity to join and see what the club has to offer. I've never hunted anywhere else in Ga that has a deer population like this club...with really nice bucks. We have a photo album that has been kept over the years that you are welcome to look at to see the quality of bucks offered.

The club is a 'first come...first serve club". What this means is that you can hunt anywhere on the club that your heart desires. You don't have to worry about all of the "good" areas being already taken! We have a sign in box that you write down where you will be hunting (road name, powerline area, etc.)

The club is located in Vidette Ga. which is between Waynesboro and Louisville. Plenty of deer, ducks, rabbits, turkeys....oh the turkeys, and occassionally a few hogs meander through.

Please either call me or Clay Walden for more details (Clay is probably the best person to contact since he is coordinating everything)

Clay Walden...706-871-6157
John Jackson (Mangler)...706-799-4296


----------



## Mangler (Jun 21, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow. Nice acreage per hunter.


----------



## 706hunter1979 (Jun 24, 2011)

How is the duck hunting? Do you have creeks, ponds or beaver ponds? Are there any rules that do not allow duck hunting during deer season?


----------



## Mangler (Jun 26, 2011)

706hunter1979...we have 2 main creeks going through the club with some wet weather areas (small ponds if we get a lot of rain). Beavers are frequent visitors/residents that dam stuff up here and there. Mainly wood ducks and merganders. As it stands now I don't think we have any serious duck hunters. Me and my son do it every now and then (maybe once a year). I don't think you can duck hunt when they run dogs on Saturdays UNLESS you go to the 1000 acre area which has the most water and alot of ducks anyways! It is really an awesome club. If you have any other questions please call Clay Walden, he could probably answer more specific questions (rules) a little better than I can.


----------



## Mangler (Jun 26, 2011)

River Rambler said:


> Wow. Nice acreage per hunter.



I work shift work, so I hunt alot during the weekdays. Most the time you have the place to yourself. Occassionally you may have a couple of other guys down there with ya, but with this much acreage, space is NEVER an issue.


----------



## Mangler (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is an 8 point that Me and my son got this last year.


----------



## mike bell (Jun 26, 2011)

is this the Vidette Hunting Club?  If I wasnt in two other clubs already....  I know Clay and some of the others probly.   Great bunch of guys.


----------



## Mangler (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Mike. Yes it is the Vidette Hunting club. I really love to still hunt, so I only run dogs with them maybe once or twice a year, but we have a great group of men, women, and kids. The kids really seem to have blast running the dogs.


----------



## Mangler (Jun 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mangler (Jul 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mangler (Jul 10, 2011)

TTT..hunting season is right around the corner!!


----------



## Mangler (Jul 17, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mangler (Jul 27, 2011)

Tttttttttttt


----------



## Mangler (Aug 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mangler (Aug 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Mangler (Aug 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mangler (Jan 22, 2012)

We're going to need a couple for 2012-13 season. I'm available to meet at the club and show you around! We shot some really nice ones this year and know there are many more.


----------

